# Need binding help!



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

You're not strapped in tight enough.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> You're not strapped in tight enough.


I had my bindings adjust and went forward 1 degree they are a little better now..I think the ride control 155 might be too small or flexable for my weight of 190ish pounds...


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

tighten your bindings. Board size doesnt factor here.


----------

